# Jersey vs Holstein bull weight



## aknott1994 (Jan 10, 2019)

Can anyone tell me the weights of a Jersey bull and Holstein bull at 15 months? I know its not exact but an estimate maybe?


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

100 and 250. Why?


----------



## aknott1994 (Jan 10, 2019)

That's pretty funny. In the next 2 weeks i will be buying either a Jersey, Holstein, or cross of the 2 bull calf for beef. I am trying to decide which to get because I am thinking of slaughter between 12 and 15 months and want to know if the quantity difference is worth the quality difference.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

At 15 months a Jersey given excellent care will weigh 700#. Way to light to butcher in my opinion. Topside


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

When given a choice Jersey flesh is much more flavorful when compared to Holstein. I've raised two Holsteins, never again. Jersey fills my freezer.


----------



## aknott1994 (Jan 10, 2019)

topside1 said:


> When given a choice Jersey flesh is much more flavorful when compared to Holstein. I've raised two Holsteins, never again. Jersey fills my freezer.


Thank you! Any thoughts on the Holstein or cross weight?


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

The only help I can give you there is that they will weight more, just do to breed design. Here's something to think about, a two year old Jersey will weigh 1100 pounds where as a two year old Holstein will weigh 1500 pounds. Also factor in the Holstein costs more to raise....Topside


----------



## aknott1994 (Jan 10, 2019)

topside1 said:


> The only help I can give you there is that they will weight more, just do to breed design. Here's something to think about, a two year old Jersey will weigh 1100 pounds where as a two year old Holstein will weigh 1500 pounds. Also factor in the Holstein costs more to raise....Topside


Thank you again, it is sort of cheating but either breed I choose will cost me the same to raise, I do not have land of my own so I will be purchasing the animal and paying a flat monthly rate for someone else to house and care for it. I can visit when i choose and will always be notified of any problems/issues that arise. I am buying some property in the next couple years and am saving but it does cost a lot, so in the meantime this is my best option for beef


----------



## Bob M. (Nov 5, 2018)

Thats what I do, and have been doing for like 10 yrs now.just way easier for me. but it has its drawbacks and costs.


----------



## aknott1994 (Jan 10, 2019)

It definitely does, i am thankful for the period that allow us to do this though


----------



## montysky (Aug 21, 2006)

either way cut it asap


----------



## aknott1994 (Jan 10, 2019)

I meant people not period in this post, and I do not want to cut because of the leaner outcome leaving it intact.


aknott1994 said:


> It definitely does, i am thankful for the period that allow us to do this though


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

12 months is too young to butcher a milk breed. You won't get anything but bones. The Holstein might be twice the weight of the Jersey. You should be planning more like a minimum of 24 months and a bit longer is worth the time for a Holstein because at that point, they stop growing skeleton and finally start to put on meat.

My choice for a meat calf would be an Angus Holstein cross steer calf. Many dairies breed their Holsteins to Angus for low birth weight, so the cross isn't hard to find.

I like Holstein meat, but they aren't very economical unless you have lots of free food for them. 3-4 years is a good butcher time for Holstein. Jerseys grow faster. The meat is supposed to be excellent, but not bountiful. Be forewarned, Jersey fat is yellow, which might be a shock if you aren't expecting it.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Be advised; If you do not cut that jersey do not expect it to be a pet. It will not hesitate to kill you if it get the chance.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

aknott1994 said:


> Can anyone tell me the weights of a Jersey bull and Holstein bull at 15 months? I know its not exact but an estimate maybe?


Can't help you on the Jersey or Holstein. Just know it takes twice as long to get any meat. It is also not so tender as a regular Beef steer. 
Hereford is the one i like. Steer at 9 mos. 800 lbs. is what i butcher. Angus is also very good. Except Angus get a bit more aggressive then the Hereford.
Weight gain is about the same. Meat is about the same. I feed pasture and alfalfa plus a good grain mix for the last 60 days. No Soy. I butcher and save just about the whole animal. If i don't eat it the Dogs do.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

We've butchered both jersey and holsteins.....I much prefer the jersey meat. I think our guy was about 20 months when he went to freezer camp.


----------



## aknott1994 (Jan 10, 2019)

What is your opinion on this steer? He will be 2 in a couple weeks


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I hope he is Jersey with that much bone showing. If not, he is THIN!!!

Also, feeding grain on the ground is the best way to have a parasite plagued animal. Gak.


----------



## aknott1994 (Jan 10, 2019)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I hope he is Jersey with that much bone showing. If not, he is THIN!!!
> 
> Also, feeding grain on the ground is the best way to have a parasite plagued animal. Gak.


Thank you, he is a Jersey. He is not mine he is for sale locally in my area for a decent price


----------



## ridgerunner1965 (Apr 13, 2013)

they may of just thrown some grain down for the pic. most people don't feed on the ground. its wastefull.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

That's one pitiful looking 2yo Jersey, from my vantage point it appears to only weigh 500# at best. I'd pass.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Here's what a healthy 2yr old Jersey should look like. This one weighed in at 1150#.


----------



## aknott1994 (Jan 10, 2019)

topside1 said:


> Here's what a healthy 2yr old Jersey should look like. This one weighed in at 1150#.
> View attachment 74136
> View attachment 74138


That is a good looking Jersey


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

aknott1994 said:


> What is your opinion on this steer? He will be 2 in a couple weeks


If he were any thinner, I'd be tempted to call Animal Control. For example, properly cared for Jersey heifer, two years old, should be ready to give birth and get milked twice a day. That steer looks far off from that level of responsibility/maturity.

Buy him, get him a shot on ivermectin, set out some loose minerals, throw away any white salt blocks, supply decent hay, not rain damaged, dusty, chock full of weeds, cheap stuff. Then start increasing his corn intake.


----------

